# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Hi Again

## John Lundemo

I see no one else posts in this thread for some reason. The last post was like a year ago. Maybe they should open this forum up to the general public? I'ld like to talk about some new Jerry Rados high layer steel I am using for a new Daisho set that is along the same lines as the Hula girl sword I made for Odin frog. The hamon on that sword was done with a clay and brine water quench, but the last time I quenched a damascus piece it was a double edge broadsword and it was in 400 degree oil. The hamon came out mint in that as well. I am doing a damascus leaf blade and scimitar in the clay and hot oil as well but am undecided as to the quench for the new damascus daisho. This steel shows the hamno well with both methods, maybe alittle more frosty with the water. What do you guys think?

----------


## Karl J

Water John, Water...

You'll get a package from me this week and you'll see why.


-Karl

----------


## John Lundemo

> Water John, Water...
> 
> You'll get a package from me this week and you'll see why.
> 
> 
> -Karl


Yeah I tend to agree, at least for the Japanese styled swords. Plus with your stone polish it will show even more. This steel turns out soooo hard, harder than the 1075 blades I been sending you. So I don't want to hear no bitching when they eat your stones up. I'll make sure there ain't too much niku :Wink:

----------


## MumtazB

keep up the good work John and Karl. 
Look forward to seeing good , detailed pics of the Jerry Rados piece once its all polished up. Karl, I'd also like to see pics of this latest piece you're sending to John. Sounds interesting!

Once my shamshir is outta da way I wanna long wak John ....plus a few tantos     :Smilie:

----------


## John Lundemo

> keep up the good work John and Karl. 
> Look forward to seeing good , detailed pics of the Jerry Rados piece once its all polished up. Karl, I'd also like to see pics of this latest piece you're sending to John. Sounds interesting!
> 
> Once my shamshir is outta da way I wanna long wak John ....plus a few tantos


Hi Mumtaz, I believe it is some pictures of some Japanese stuff Karl is sending me for reference, ain't that right Karl? He is finishing up some polishing for some Odins though that will be up for sale asap, as we could use the paycheck. One of them is the infamous Drying pole and a tanto blade. There is also saber thingy made for slab sides with a wide hamon that I sent him a while back, that could be quite interesting.  :Smilie:

----------


## Karl J

> Hi Mumtaz, I believe it is some pictures of some Japanese stuff Karl is sending me for reference, ain't that right Karl? He is finishing up some polishing for some Odins though that will be up for sale asap, as we could use the paycheck. One of them is the infamous Drying pole and a tanto blade. There is also saber thingy made for slab sides with a wide hamon that I sent him a while back, that could be quite interesting.



 :Stick Out Tongue:   Some pictures heh, you've got a couple hundred dollars worth of books going out tonight you should have 'em weds afternoon. Complete with post-its of my random worthless rambling thoughts.

-Karl

----------

